# For my daughter, tender in some areas



## matfam (Jul 13, 2012)

My daughter is 14, we just rode 52.53 miles yesterday. She has had a road bike 1.5 weeks. Today she says she was tender in some areas but not raw kinda tender. I asked if it was on her bottom or more towards the front, it is towards the front and the pain is completely gone today. Not something she really wants to discuss with dear ole dad I guess. I don't know what to tell her or if cream would help. Or even how to tell her to use it. I just kinda slop it on...:blush2:

btw I wish my pain was completely gone today...

Any suggestions?


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

That is serious mileage for someone who has only had a road bike for a week and a half. If she isn't having any further issues then I would wait to see if this is a regular thing whenever she rides. A lot of factors can determine saddle comfort. different brands of shorts have different pad thicknesses. Personally I don't like the thicker pads as they tend to bunch and cause pressure points. Saddle tilt also can cause undo pressure in an area.

Creams are good for chafing issues, but don't necessarily do a lot for pressure issues.

From your brief description to sounds like she had some normal tenderness experienced by all new riders. As she rides more she should have less of this, provided her fit, and "saddle interface" are otherwise good.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Try tipping her saddle nose down a teeny smidge. See if that helps.


----------

